# KG to mull retirement?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Even though Kevin Garnett is averaging 19.4 points, 10.5 rebounds, 1.5 assists and 37.2 minutes, his biggest numbers since he left Minnesota in 2007, a league source close to Garnett has said he may retire this offseason, using his renaissance as a way to "leave 'em wanting more."
> 
> The source, a friend of Garnett, went on to say, "The way he's been playing [in this year's playoffs], it's like he wants to go out on his terms." Take this report with a huge grain of salt, but those who know KG have said that he can't stand change and with the Celtics all but set to let Ray Allen walk after the season, ending their Big 3 era, Garnett has a lot to think about this offseason


http://fantasybasketball.usatoday.com/content/news.asp?sport=NBA


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I will appropriately "take this report with a huge grain of salt" like the article told me to.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I can see him not wanting to play for a team with no chance at competing at this point in his career. I can also see him not wanting to go play for another team at this point either.

Can't see him hanging them up yet though. Its not like losing Allen at this point is some huge blow the Celtics can't recover from.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I doubt that he retires, but I'm sure that's going to depend a good deal on what the C's do this offseason. If they go ahead and deal Pierce for youth then KG isn't coming back, on way or the other, but if it looks like Boston can compete next year after the summer moves I'd almost guarantee he comes back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah it's going to depend on the off-season in my opinion. He's clearly shown he can still play at a high level. I'd expect him to be back.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Can any of you see him signing with another team, or is it retirement/Celtics?

Retiring after this season makes the most sense out of all his options.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kidd said:


> Can any of you see him signing with another team, or *is it retirement/Celtics?*
> 
> Retiring after this season makes the most sense out of all his options.


That. 

I don't see him as the kind of guy who will just hop on a contender for another ring. He loves the Celtics, Celtics love him, he'll want to leave on a high with this franchise.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Even if we're not a contender I'd love to have him back, as long as he doesn't demand much money. He's the kind of guy you want mentoring young draft picks.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> Even if we're not a contender I'd love to have him back, as long as he doesn't demand much money. He's the kind of guy you want mentoring young draft picks.


_*"Now, what you need to do is pick the smalled guy on the other team, and then go and try to pick a fight with him. If a player anywhere near your size comes to defend him, Rondo already knows to come and pretend to hold you back. Make it look like you're still trying to go after him but you can't overpower Rondo from holding you back. If that doesn't work and it looks like you're actually going to get in a fight, run away as fast as you can."*_


----------



## MicrowaveWalrus (Jun 6, 2012)

R-Star said:


> _*"Now, what you need to do is pick the smalled guy on the other team, and then go and try to pick a fight with him. If a player anywhere near your size comes to defend him, Rondo already knows to come and pretend to hold you back. Make it look like you're still trying to go after him but you can't overpower Rondo from holding you back. If that doesn't work and it looks like you're actually going to get in a fight, run away as fast as you can."*_


:lol::lol::lol::lol: is this real?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MicrowaveWalrus said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: is this real?


Yup. 100%. Didn't catch the coverage of Boston's practice?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

R-Star might have duck tanned someone without even trying. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Prince said:


> R-Star might have duck tanned someone without even trying. :laugh:


:laugh: Too damn funny.


----------



## MicrowaveWalrus (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogg said:


> Yup. 100%. Didn't catch the coverage of Boston's practice?


link? :yesyesyes:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MicrowaveWalrus said:


> link? :yesyesyes:


http://www.SunburntDuck.com


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:fail:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay obviously i didn't believe this ish to begin with but what is duck tanned? Is this the new rick roll'd?


----------



## MicrowaveWalrus (Jun 6, 2012)

R-Star said:


> http://www.SunburntDuck.com


:gunner:


----------

